# Formatear mi memoria usb



## josuefunes

no puedo formatear mi memoria usb porque me dice disco protegido contra escritura...............

que puedo hacer?

Gracias


----------



## alf232

Generalmente los pen drive vienen con una funcion Hold que bloquea los mandos para que no se activen accidentalmente. En mi pen drive, si esta funcion esta activada los datos guardados quedan protegidos contra escritura
Saludos


----------



## josuefunes

Esta opcion no la tiene..............Gracias


Me recomendaron 
que algunas memorias USB tienen un cd que contiene el programa de formatear pero en mi caso no tiene ese programa...

Donde puedo conseguir este programa...............

Mi memoria es una Elephant USB 2.0 128MB


----------



## MaMu

Para formatear 1 Pen Drive, hay que tomar en cuentra estos 3 puntos, que dependen del fabricante, sin importar la capacidad. Muchas veces se requiere formatear, puesto que nuestro sistema operativo no reconoce la unidad o es incapaz de leer los archivos. 

Existen 3 razones por las cuales no es posible formatear el PenDrive :

1) *Modo Bloqueado*
Algunos PenDrive vienen con una palanquita para hacerlo de solo lectura. (simbolizado con un candado)

2) *LowBattery*
Muchos Pen Drive tienen en su interior una pequeña pila, la cual al agotarse no permite el formateo de la unidad.

3) *BlockIn*
Algunos PenDrive no permiten el formateo directo de la unidad, requiere ser desarmado y jumpear el JP01, luego del formato debe ser retirado.

Saludos.


----------



## josuefunes

Gracias..............

Pero lo que me decis no va con el caso.......... NO ES UNA PEN DRIVE

Es una memoria flash....... GRacias.......


----------



## CarlaMN

Tengo el mismo problema mi memoria es de 1GB dice que es Kingston pero la verdad estoy en duda... por lo que he podido ver hasta ahora una solucion es usar LINUX, montar el usb y cambiarle los permisos de acceso... claro que solo si es que manejas LINUX... la otra forma seria formatear fisicamente la memoria, no se como hacer esto... no si es que alguien tendra información que me pueda ayudar. He abierto mi memoria pero no encuentro ningun jumper . La marca del chip es Create y el modelo es i5062-ZD L546  CE5B08.0 si es que alguien me puede ayudar podria mandarle una foto de mi tarjeta para que la vean... se los agardeceria mucho.  

Carla.


----------



## Brito

Para aquellos que tengan problemas con memorias kingston:

hace poco un problema con una kingston me hizo desarmar mi memoria y la solución no fue esa.
El problema era que cuando queria entrar a mi memoria la pc me decia que no tenia formato y al querer darselo no podia, el problema se corrije de la siguiente manera:
Inciar sesion en tu pc como administrador
clic derecho a mi pc
Administrar
Administrador de discos
y ya ahi y con tu memoria conectada deben aparecer los discos que tengas instalados selecciona el disco extraible y dale clic derecho a la ventana que tiene junto esto hara que se seleccione utiliza la opcion formatear y el programa soluciona el problema solo sigue los pasos y listo problema solucionado, pierdes toda la información pero recuperas tu usb flash


----------



## josuefunes

Ahora como la dejo de fabrica la USB  ya que la memoria la puse en una maquina que tiene puertos 2.0 y solo en puertos 2.0 la reconoce, y tengo maquinas de puertos 1.0.

Antes tenia una usb de 2.0 y la puse en una  maquinas por primera ves puertos de 1.0 y me las reconoce en las dos puertos 1.0 y 2.0 sin falla.

Gracias!!


----------



## willicl

hola pues al parecer hay bastante personas buscando lo mismo pues yo era uno de ellos 
no se si sera la solucion para esos casos en donde el pendrive arroja que no puede escribir en el disco 
pero esta utilidad que venia en mi viejo pendrive de 64 megas el cual trae la utilidad de formatear y ademas colocarle contraseña y otras cosas que no se para que sirven 
lo he probado con pendrive kingston y funciona perfecto 

les dejo el link de descarga lo subi en rapishare por que no tengo ftp






es una imagen del cd la tienen que grabar con Alcohol 120%

pues como todos saben no se puede formatear un pendrive desde windows xp ya que luego lo ve en otro volumen 
y no se puede abrir


----------



## josuefunes

Muchas Gracias voy a probar 

Saludos!!


----------



## zimeg

Hola, los links que pasaste willicl, están muertos. ¿Serías tan amable de volver a subirlos? GRACIAS


----------



## marioxcc

Simplemente usa dd, esta presente en cualquier sistema operativo *DE VERDAD* (tipo UNIX).
Nota de edicion: corrijo las negritas que no cerré el


----------



## unleased!

marioxcc dijo:
			
		

> ...esta presente en cualquier sistema operativo *DE VERDAD* (tipo UNIX)...


 Como se dice por ahí: mi vaca siempre da mas leche que las demás.


----------



## elmo2

el programa recomendado se llama "HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool" y segun la web de pcworld es gratis y su licencia tambien...

y lo puedes bajar de esa web...

saludos...


----------



## josuefunes

elmo2 dijo:
			
		

> el programa recomendado se llama "HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool" y segun la web de pcworld es gratis y su licencia tambien...
> 
> y lo puedes bajar de esa web...
> 
> saludos...



Muchas Gracias es lo que buscaba.   

Saludes!


----------



## basas

hay otra solucion, porque a mi no funciona el programa (no produce efecto alguno sobre mi pendrive)


----------



## halger

Hola a todos ps resulta que tengo una usb y ps he probado con todo lo q mencionan anteriormente y sigue con el mismo problema....: No se deja formatear!!


----------



## juanelectron2010

hola que tal, adentro de la memoria esta el procesador tienes que cortocircuitar las patitas el procesador se reinicia y listo ahora puedes formatear tu memoria


----------



## Aymee

juanelectron2010 dijo:


> hola que tal, adentro de la memoria esta el procesador tienes que cortocircuitar las patitas el procesador se reinicia y listo ahora puedes formatear tu memoria



Por favor se mas explicito, que patitas???


----------



## tiopepe123

Si con el programa de HP no se puede pues mal asunto, no existen patillas magicas.

Como ultima prueba bajate un ubuntu y quema un CD, arranca desde el CD y dile que solo lo quieres probar de esta forma no toca nada del windows.

Una vez arrancado ve a 
Sistema->Administracion->utilidad de disco     y prueba a formatear.


Guarda ese CD con cariño, si te revienta el windows, puedes poner el ordenador en marcha  y acceder a toda la infomacion, internet en pocos segundos... luego ya instalaras el windows.


----------

